# Gutbrod 1030 rebuild begins !



## Sean Nicholson (Nov 25, 2018)

Hello all ! 

I finally picked up my grandfathers Gutbrod at the weekend which I was worried would be seized and derelict. After getting it out of the storage and onto the trailer by pushing it, I had a little more faith to know the steering column and wheels all worked as they should with no seizing. The electrics was my next worry, with it sitting for years without turning over, surely something would not be correctly connected, corroded or chewed by mice. After a few hours work of putting on new terminals for the battery, a new battery entirely, taking the oil bath air filter off for a clean along with a full oil change, to put the key in the ignition and hear it start up and run smoothly for the first time in 5 years was a sound of complete happiness. My grandfather was obviously looking down on me that day, I even stopped by his place after of rest after collecting it to tell him it was finally happening. With now knowing the engine runs very well, my attention can turn to new electrics, new tyres and new paint, giving it a new lease of life.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It sure looks like a very well built tractor. Glad you are taking it and bringing back to life.


----------

